# AICAR and GW 1516



## organizedchaos2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone some experience with AICAR and/or GW 1516?

I am quite keen on gathering some more info.

Many Thanks

H

PS: Yes I have used the search function... I am looking for additional data points to improve the quality of my research...


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, I am running a stack of Ostarine and GW-501516 as a recomp protocol.

Have used the Ostarine from Research Sarms previously as part of my PCT (see sig) and rated it it very highly for this use).

So far I've had pretty good results. Obviously diet has had the major part to play in this, but the GW-501516 has helped with fat loss (but not to the extent of some other claims - especially on the American boards who have overhyped this way too much).

One definite and pronounced effect from the GW is the increase in endurance. No other additional CV work has been done, but endurance (using high rep squats as a control) has gone up a lot.

As for AICAR, my research on it (looking at the medical studies) suggests that the doses required are far higher than what is supplied. So unless the price comes way down or the mg/ml increases significantly, there is no point in researching with it at present.


----------



## JuiCed-uK (Feb 7, 2012)

I've used GW-1516 and it does help with your endurance, however it seemed my explosiveness suffered a lot which I didn't like. AICAR is so expensive atm and to use at a decent dosage would cost a lot of money which I don't have 

It does help with fat loss to a certain extent. It basically tells your body to use your stored fat as energy rather that carbs and muscle protein. Stored fat is slower releasing which is why your explosiveness will suffer. As it helps with endurance you will be able to exercise more which in turn burns more calories.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tbcam88 said:


> Vibora,
> 
> Could you PM me regarding this post? I tried to send you a message but the site won't let me as I'm too new a user.
> 
> Thanks!


Why don't you just post it in the forum??


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tbcam88 said:


> Because it's a query that will more than likely violate forum rules, therefore a mod will remove it and issue me a warning/bitch-ass complaint about how I'm not allowed to publicly discuss such things. In this case, I'd need to PM the user in question in order to get my answer. Comprende?


Wake up grumpy today??


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tbcam88 said:


> Not really, mate. Your question seemed to be asked with a hint of urgency/incredulity (??). I was simply providing an honest explanation for requesting a chat via PM.


It was sarcasm on both accounts. Anyway, I'm not hijacking the thread. Build up posts and you'll be able to pm


----------

